# Paint a Bushhog



## DonnieJoe (Apr 8, 2011)

When I purchased my 8N I got a Woods brushhog with it. The brushhog needs a good paint job. I have 2 gallons of X-O rust enamel paint. The can says I cannot spray it on or thin it. I can brush it on, roll it on, or use a paint pad. Am I making a mistake painting it this way? I'm really painting it to slow down the rusting process and I'm going to scratch it up anyway, it's not like it is going to be a show piece. Opinion?


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Hello DonnieJoe,
I'd go for it,most of these rust type paints seem to be pretty much the same. I am thinking that you are tearing your brushhog apart to clean it up and scale all the loose bits of paint and rust off of it, right? Clean it up real good and go ahead and use a roller.. medium nap should be good. Make sure you get good coverage, because if any moisture gets in behind the paint, you are going to see rust again. Keep a bit of the paint on hand for the fall, and touch up any chips or scratches on your rig before you put it away for the winter.
good luck
Cheers


----------



## MBTRAC (May 28, 2012)

I'd recommend undercoating it first with Penetrol.

I use it on all my farm & truck equipment, including slashers (i.e your bush hogs) & mower decks so of which are now 20+ years old without any signs of rust as a result. 

Penetrol is relatively cheap & used in marine applications - it seals to prevent/treat rust like no other product & provides an ideal bonding undercoat for any topcoat.


----------

